# sweet orange vs. 5x orange



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Is one just stronger than the other? Are there any good anchors besides litsea and patch?


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

5x orange is stronger, and the sweet orange is just that, sweeter than the 5x orange.. I like them both and will use either.. I don't know if there are any other good anchors besides lits and patch.. any one else out there know.. I like using lits for anchoring scents.. 
Barbara


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

okay, what is "litsea" or "lits"????

sheryl


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

It's another essential oil and is often used to 'anchor' citrus eo's. Without an anchor of some sort citrus eo's fade. At least that's my understanding. Unfortunately I don't have any and I hate ordering just one thing so I guess I'll set my orange aside until I have other stuff I need to order.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

UM I didn't use any anchor's when I made my fiasco citrus mix. I like the smell of the sweet orange best but have both and used both plus lime plus lemon grass in the fiasco.


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

I have both of the orange EO's, but I couldn't figure out what to do with them. I have a friend that makes a "buck off" soap she blends, sweet orange, anise and some other EOs and it works fantastic at taking off stink from a buck but I can't remember what she blends with b/c anise and sweet orange blended together by themselves, not so good.

Autumn


----------

